# Kali Means to Scrape Documentary



## kailat (Nov 4, 2006)

Hey, I just ordered the Kali Means to scrape doc dvd.. has anyone else purchased this vid?  What was your take on it?  GOOD, BAD? etc...

thanks for any and all comments

Cory


----------

